# ICC BB  Stats



## RJJ (Dec 8, 2009)

I am in the process of drafting a letter to Mr. Simms to invite him to our BB to get a first hand feed back on the New ICC community BB. I was going to post the invite on the BB but can't find a place to post such an item. If anyone has his email either pm me or post it. Please!

Now here are the stats from the start.

ICC members 93 /// most of which are us!

New members last week  0

Active discussions 88 /// Some of them started by us and some from the ICC staff!

New discussions last week////  5


----------



## JBI (Dec 8, 2009)

Re: ICC BB  Stats

:lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## mueller (Dec 8, 2009)

Re: ICC BB  Stats

RJJ

The big guys at ICC can be be e mailed from there website.

Go to there home page, In the quick links box click ABOUT ICC, click on Contact ICC,

scroll down and click on whoever you want.

Dominic Sims    dsims@iccsafe.org


----------



## pwood (Dec 8, 2009)

Re: ICC BB  Stats

:mrgreen:  :lol:  :mrgreen:  :lol:  :mrgreen:


----------

